# Landscapes



## Del Paso (Aug 17, 2022)

A derelict barn (Summilux 35 & EF 135 L)


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2022)

I love old barns, they are very photogenic.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 17, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> A derelict barn (Summilux 35 & EF 135 L)


Somehow that reminds me of the "Schwarzwald" but I am sure it isn't from there. The barn looks like more north...

If I may ask: Where did you take this?


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 17, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Somehow that reminds me of the "Schwarzwald" but I am sure it isn't from there. The barn looks like more north...
> 
> If I may ask: Where did you take this?


During the so-called "Teinach" hike, which starts in Bad Teinach, in the "Schwarzwald". Very nice walk!
We sometimes cross the French border in order to eat the "schwarzwälder Torte", and, of course, to hike a bit. That's where I took the pictures of the heron, which I think you saw.
PS: the cocktails in the bar of the Kurhaus are highly recommendable, especially their "Kingston".


----------



## dolina (Aug 17, 2022)

Why did CanonRumors stop hotlinking of images?


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 17, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> During the so-called "Teinach" hike, which starts in Bad Teinach, in the "Schwarzwald". Very nice walk!
> …


Why did I know/feel it…? 
But thanks for your reply.
Just let me know whenever you plan to come to Franken (Franconia).


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 17, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Why did I know/feel it…?
> But thanks for your reply.
> Just let me know whenever you plan to come to Franken (Franconia).


OK, I will!


----------



## dpc (Aug 20, 2022)

Along the banks of the Bow River in south-western Alberta. Taken with a Fujifilm X-T4, though. Was trying out Topaz Photo AI for noise reduction and sharpening. Does a decent job but I find it too slow for regular use.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 20, 2022)

dpc said:


> Along the banks of the Bow River in south-western Alberta. Taken with a Fujifilm X-T4, though. Was trying out Topaz Photo AI for noise reduction and sharpening. Does a decent job but I find it too slow for regular use.
> View attachment 205256


The computer is important for the speed of Topaz. My older MacBook Pro was painfully slow but my new Air with the M2 chip powers through Topaz apps.


----------



## dpc (Aug 26, 2022)

Small cascade near Sooke, Vancouver Island, British Columbia (Fujifilm X-T10)


----------



## jabird56 (Aug 27, 2022)

A few shots on the Road to Hana, Maui

And I even got photo bombed by a cat...

90D with 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM
Processed with DxO PhotoLab 5 Elite


----------



## dpc (Aug 29, 2022)

I liked the green tones. There was a lot of alga on the margins of the reservoir and, if I remember correctly, a bit of mist in the air. Two perspectives of the same general scene.


----------



## dpc (Sep 15, 2022)

No hunting!


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 16, 2022)

Can foxes read ?


----------



## dpc (Sep 16, 2022)

Hay bales in heavy morning mist


----------



## dpc (Sep 17, 2022)

Verge of combined barley field. I liked the colours and the pattern of the cut rows of grain.


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2022)

September 19th, 2022, a chilly, drippy, gloomy day. Tried to get a shot when it was less gloomy of aspect. Trying out my old Tokina SD 11-16mm f/2.8 (IF) DX on my R7 for the first time.


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2022)

I took these with a Fujifilm X-T4


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2022)

Beautiful reflections


----------



## stevelee (Sep 22, 2022)

My road to Hana pictures are on Maui pictures, taken with the G7X II in 2017. Looking at the them now, I think I should reedit some and work on the contrast. (Apply Image command from Lab channels might be the best technique.) Still, I liked some of them well enough to print 13” x 19” and hang in my guest room. It has huge windows and palm-themed furniture coverings that give a “bring the outdoors indoors” vibe anyway. With the blinds open, it looks like the front porch is an extension of the room.


----------



## JohnC (Oct 15, 2022)

Along the blue ridge parkway


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2022)

I really like this shot. Nicely done.


----------



## JohnC (Oct 15, 2022)

Click said:


> I really like this shot. Nicely done.


Thank you!


----------



## SteveC (Oct 17, 2022)

JohnC said:


> Along the blue ridge parkway


I live in Colorado, and sometimes the air is just _too_ clear here to get the sense of depth you see in this picture. For instance as seen from Colorado Springs, Pikes Peak is seven miles (roughly 12 km) behind the lower foothills directly west of town, but you'd almost never know it. It looks like it's just a bit taller than those foothills, rather than much further away and therefore much taller. You almost never see how many ridges are between you and the horizon here--sunrise is the best time for that but still by no means certain.

*This is an awesome vista to me in Colorado* even though there isn't a speck of land in that picture whose altitude exceeds that of the bottom of my well. Elevation ain't everything.


----------



## OskarB (Oct 17, 2022)

Landscapes from my last vacations in Portugal.

Vineyard in the beautiful Douro valley, where all those delicious Ports are made.
R5 + RF 35



Cabo da Roca, the westernmost point of continental Europe. An amazing coast there, wtih beautiful colors.
R5 + RF 16


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2022)

Beautiful shots. Nicely done, OskarB.


----------



## OskarB (Oct 17, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots. Nicely done, OskarB.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## JohnC (Oct 17, 2022)

SteveC said:


> I live in Colorado, and sometimes the air is just _too_ clear here to get the sense of depth you see in this picture. For instance as seen from Colorado Springs, Pikes Peak is seven miles (roughly 12 km) behind the lower foothills directly west of town, but you'd almost never know it. It looks like it's just a bit taller than those foothills, rather than much further away and therefore much taller. You almost never see how many ridges are between you and the horizon here--sunrise is the best time for that but still by no means certain.
> 
> *This is an awesome vista to me in Colorado* even though there isn't a speck of land in that picture whose altitude exceeds that of the bottom of my well. Elevation ain't everything.


Yes, the mountain ranges in this area are known as the Smokys for a reason, although this particular shot is east of the park itself. 

This was taking very close to Richland Balsam, highest point on the parkway and a fantastic view. I would need to do some investigating (and will at some point) but I suspect the view exceeds 20 miles. 

Your post seems to mention a vista but if there is an image I’m not seeing it, at least on my phone.


----------



## JohnC (Oct 17, 2022)

Near Hot Lake in Yellowstone National Park.


----------



## JohnC (Oct 28, 2022)

Middle Prong Little River, Great Smoky Mountains National Park


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2022)

Beautiful shots, JohnC.


----------



## JohnC (Oct 28, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, JohnC.


Thank you very much Click!


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 30, 2022)

Here's a shot I made on the Isle of Arran recently. The island is on the West Coast of Scotland, effectively in the Firth of Clyde. It's a one hour ferry crossing to reach it. I was travelling light and just had my G1XIII with me and the smallest Manfrotto BeFree tripod. 
This is Gen Rosa with the mountain Cir Mhor in the background. ISO 100, 1/80, f/8. 35mm equivalent. 


Although I've only put it on here at 1000 px, the picture has not really given anything away to a much bigger camera system. Not loved here on CR because of its "slow" lens, I find it to be a brilliant pocketable landscape camera.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Oct 30, 2022)

Great shot, I really like the lighting and prefer 'detailed' water sometimes versus every shot having what I'd call 'wispy water.' You are right, CR forum generally doesn't have much tolerance for anything less than FF and fast lenses. As always, the best camera is the one you have with you.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 30, 2022)

old-pr-pix said:


> Great shot, I really like the lighting and prefer 'detailed' water sometimes versus every shot having what I'd call 'wispy water.' You are right, CR forum generally doesn't have much tolerance for anything less than FF and fast lenses. As always, the best camera is the one you have with you.


I agree with you on water. I don’t like it as mist or solidified molten glass either ! The G1X does have a built in optical 2 stop ND filter that can be activated when required, which is handy, but in this case it was quite windy and exposed, so I could not afford a shutter speed below 1/80th really.


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2022)

Beautiful scenery. I really like this shot. Nicely done, Sporgon.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 30, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful scenery. I really like this shot. Nicely done, Sporgon.


Many thanks Click. Typical of the UK the attractive lighting last all of a few minutes !


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 30, 2022)

old-pr-pix said:


> Great shot, I really like the lighting and prefer 'detailed' water sometimes versus every shot having what I'd call 'wispy water.' You are right, CR forum generally doesn't have much tolerance for anything less than FF and fast lenses. As always, the best camera is the one you have with you.


Fine, I'm not the only one prefering "normal" water. Nothing against "wispy" water, but against seeing almost exclusively long exposure shots.


----------



## stevelee (Oct 31, 2022)

Part of the artistic choice is the look of the water. I tend to like for landscapes to convey what it looked like, smelled like, felt like, etc., at the time. Rarely does water look perfectly still or like cotton candy. For me it is sort of like HDR: that is great unless it is obviously HDR. If the first thing I notice about a shot is the shutter speed, I consider the photo to be a failure. (Similarly, I don’t like to be distracted from the subject by an unnatural level of bokeh. I realize that makes me an outlier among photography enthusiasts.)


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 31, 2022)

stevelee said:


> Part of the artistic choice is the look of the water. I tend to like for landscapes to convey what it looked like, smelled like, felt like, etc., at the time. Rarely does water look perfectly still or like cotton candy. For me it is sort of like HDR: that is great unless it is obviously HDR. If the first thing I notice about a shot is the shutter speed, I consider the photo to be a failure. (Similarly, I don’t like to be distracted from the subject by an unnatural level of bokeh. I realize that makes me an outlier among photography enthusiasts.)


Cotton candy, this was the expression I was looking for !


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 31, 2022)

Sporgon said:


> Here's a shot I made on the Isle of Arran recently. The island is on the West Coast of Scotland, effectively in the Firth of Clyde. It's a one hour ferry crossing to reach it. I was travelling light and just had my G1XIII with me and the smallest Manfrotto BeFree tripod.
> This is Gen Rosa with the mountain Cir Mhor in the background. ISO 100, 1/80, f/8. 35mm equivalent.
> View attachment 206073
> 
> Although I've only put it on here at 1000 px, the picture has not really given anything away to a much bigger camera system. Not loved here on CR because of its "slow" lens, I find it to be a brilliant pocketable landscape camera.


A simple camera, a beautiful landscape, and a perfect shot!


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2022)

Nature's Rorschach blot...


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2022)

Colour rendition but I have a preference for the monochrome...


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2022)

Lovely reflection. I prefer the colour version.


----------



## stevelee (Nov 3, 2022)

Click said:


> Lovely reflection. I prefer the colour version.


Each has its good points. The monochrome could use a little better conversion, for my taste, not so much more contrast all around, but maybe something more like “clarity.”


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2022)

October 31st, 2022 at local reservoir: Fujifilm X-T4 + XF 10-24mm f/4 R OIS WR


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2022)

Autumn colours at the local reservoir - R7 + EF 70-300mmL


----------

